# Help with Tank please



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi...i usually post in the dog section but have come here hoping to get some help...I have just got a BOYU fish tank, 128 litre...My problem is with the filter..It has ceramic noodles in net bags..plastic balls and the sponges...so can anyone tell me which way around do they go in the filter please ..Many thanks in advance Alison


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

If it were me, i would put the sponges first (as they deal with the physical waste of the fish, so its more efficient putting them there), followed by the noodles and balls in any order (as they do basically the same job in removing the chemical waste)


----------



## kathateria (Nov 11, 2012)

Internal or external?
Externals, foam goes on the top.The others dont make that much difference


----------

